# DC 5/11 Shopping with BOB



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Miss M says, "The weather is nice, let's go shopping." Now what one has to do with the other is a place where married men just don't want to go, but I say "O.K. Dear," anyway.

I pick up BOB and ride on down to meet her at the store.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Normally we swing by the store every day or so on our way home so we don't need to break out BOB all that often. We had missed a few days though and clearly Miss M had some big ideas.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Actually I think it is kind of cool to go shopping for fairly big loads without a car. Alas, we live uphill from almost everywhere so it was a little harder to get my usual on bike photos of Miss M.

But the garden is looking good and I'm having steak for dinner!


----------



## Arby (Apr 29, 2004)

*BOB; I need you.*



MB1 said:


> Actually I think it is kind of cool to go shopping for fairly big loads without a car. Alas, we live uphill from almost everywhere so it was a little harder to get my usual on bike photos of Miss M.
> 
> But the garden is looking good and I'm having steak for dinner!


MB1: The BOB Trailer looks more than practical. I could really really use one of those. I get by on frequent trips to the grocery store (or week long binges on cheap thai a cuople blocks from my house). If I had a BOB trailer I'd get massive loads of groceries so I could hole up for weeks at a time and not have to shop for food. That could be handy for my summer ride from Baltimore to the Watershed in Frederick for an overnight as well. (this is my big ride of the summer idea).

Nice post flower boy!! : ]

Arby.


----------



## Arby (Apr 29, 2004)

*Question for ya:*

Out of curiosity: Does Mrs.M ever get sick of you snapping pictures of her all the time? My g/f tends to get annoyed by it quite easily.. ("Arby, not again damnit!" etc... ) Just wondering. 

Arby.


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

*Good taste in potato chips*



MB1 said:


> Normally we swing by the store every day or so on our way home so we don't need to break out BOB all that often. We had missed a few days though and clearly Miss M had some big ideas.


I generally am immune from the siren call of junk food. But, potato chips are a weakness of mine and Utz are my favorites.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Pretzels not chips.*



MarkS said:


> I generally am immune from the siren call of junk food. But, potato chips are a weakness of mine and Utz are my favorites.


Although I really do have a soft spot for Granny Utz chips (cooked in lard) yummm.


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

*Looks to me like you had both*



MB1 said:


> Although I really do have a soft spot for Granny Utz chips (cooked in lard) yummm.


That red and white bag definitely is a potato chip bag. The red and yellow bag that is peeking thorough the plastic bad looks like a bag of pretzels. I'll take both of them. But, you can keep Cheetos, fried pork rinds, flavored potato chips, etc.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Good Grief Charley Brown!*



MarkS said:


> That red and white bag definitely is a potato chip bag. The red and yellow bag that is peeking thorough the plastic bad looks like a bag of pretzels. I'll take both of them. But, you can keep Cheetos, fried pork rinds, flavored potato chips, etc.


LOL, I am always amused/amazed at how closely folks look at the pix posted here. All I can say is that Miss M doesn't and didn't buy chips-besides the UTZ chips we like (Granny Utz) come in brown or blue (rippled chips) bags.

http://www.utzsnacks.com/

Mark, maybe you should run out for a bag of chips and get them off your mind.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*She bought the camera.*



Arby said:


> Out of curiosity: Does Mrs.M ever get sick of you snapping pictures of her all the time? My g/f tends to get annoyed by it quite easily.. ("Arby, not again damnit!" etc... ) Just wondering.
> 
> Arby.


She humors me and is fairly proud of my "Serious" photography (as compared to my cycling photography).

However there was a time when LenJ was teasing her about all the shots of her backside that Miss M was not quite as tolerant or amused as she is now. 

I also rarely take "posed" shots while riding, she doesn't like slowing down-any slower than we already are that is.


----------



## Arby (Apr 29, 2004)

*funny story is in order:*



MarkS said:


> That red and white bag definitely is a potato chip bag. The red and yellow bag that is peeking thorough the plastic bad looks like a bag of pretzels. I'll take both of them. But, you can keep Cheetos, fried pork rinds, flavored potato chips, etc.


I am a lover of all of those mega-unhealthy snacks. My favorite of all are Onion Rings, or Funyuns. I also eat a lot of cheetos, doritos and tortilla chips with salsa. I have to add that Kettle Cooked Jalepeno Chips are incredibly delicious as well.

Might as well fit in this funny story: A few weeks ago, it was movie night at RB's place. Typically my g/f and I will get a bag of tortilla chips, some salsa and juice or something to snack on during the flick. I had to run out for a second and when I came back I noticed a pile of Lime tortilla chips next to the bag of chips on the table. Not thinking anything of it I popped a couple in my mouth and chomped away.... on a seemingly stale and flavorless chip. "Are these stale?" I asked with a full mouth, to a silently laughing girlfriend who's face was hidden in her hands... 

Beware of chips that are just laying out. Some people like to suck the flavoring off of them and leave them in a pile. 

Arby.


----------



## treebound (Oct 16, 2003)

*newer vs older Bobs*



MB1 said:


> Normally we swing by the store every day or so on our way home so we don't need to break out BOB all that often. We had missed a few days though and clearly Miss M had some big ideas.


Looks like your Bob is newer than mine. I've heard reports of the older one's springs clips comming out but don't have enough mileage on mine to have had any problems. I've also got the older black bag instead of the newer yellow one.

Have you upgraded the wheel bearings in yours? It looks like you kept the stock rear wheel, I've heard of some folks relacing a newer hub and/or wheel to their Bobs. I guess if fixed gears are a sub culture of cycling then Bobs must be a sub sub culture.


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

*You're right*



MB1 said:


> LOL, I am always amused/amazed at how closely folks look at the pix posted here. All I can say is that Miss M doesn't and didn't buy chips-besides the UTZ chips we like (Granny Utz) come in brown or blue (rippled chips) bags.
> 
> http://www.utzsnacks.com/
> 
> Mark, maybe you should run out for a bag of chips and get them off your mind.


I usually have a decent breakfast and cruise into the office around 9:00 a.m. This morning, I had a conference call at 8:00 a.m. and had to get here early to look over some things in preparation for the call. So, my whole internal schedule is about two hours off today. My stomach is telling me that it is lunch time and it only is 10:40. You're right -- maybe I should go out and buy a bag of potato chips.


----------



## bigrider (Jun 27, 2002)

MarkS said:


> That red and white bag definitely is a potato chip bag. The red and yellow bag that is peeking thorough the plastic bad looks like a bag of pretzels. I'll take both of them. But, you can keep Cheetos, fried pork rinds, flavored potato chips, etc.



UTZ plain potato chips are the best in the entire world!!!!


----------



## Arby (Apr 29, 2004)

bigrider said:


> UTZ plain potato chips are the best in the entire world!!!!


Oh come on now... Not in the entire world.... 

:]


----------



## bigrider (Jun 27, 2002)

Arby said:


> Oh come on now... Not in the entire world....
> 
> :]



I mean the entire world. Well, at least all the parts I have travelled and ate potato chips. Although I am not a chipaholic those things are great. A perfect simplistic approach to chip making with a light thin perfectly cooked chip with a nice amount of salt.

Kind of on par with that speedy sauce marinade thing from the upstate region.


----------



## Arby (Apr 29, 2004)

*better than chips:*



MarkS said:


> I usually have a decent breakfast and cruise into the office around 9:00 a.m. This morning, I had a conference call at 8:00 a.m. and had to get here early to look over some things in preparation for the call. So, my whole internal schedule is about two hours off today. My stomach is telling me that it is lunch time and it only is 10:40. You're right -- maybe I should go out and buy a bag of potato chips.


Sesame Chicken over fried rice with a couple of egg rolls for Arby today.


----------



## asterisk (Oct 21, 2003)

Arby said:


> Sesame Chicken over fried rice with a couple of egg rolls for Arby today.


Darn you east coasters! [shakes fist] No breakfast + two midterms + 2 hours at work before lunch = grumpy *

I usually take solace here at rbr instead of you know... browsing the foodtv website or something.


----------



## delay (Mar 10, 2005)

*lunch*

I have taken a substantial departure from the healthy to consume a lot of tacos this week. My lunch as well as a lot of other gin and taco related material is being cronicled on my website this week:

www.ginandtacos.com.




MarkS said:


> I usually have a decent breakfast and cruise into the office around 9:00 a.m. This morning, I had a conference call at 8:00 a.m. and had to get here early to look over some things in preparation for the call. So, my whole internal schedule is about two hours off today. My stomach is telling me that it is lunch time and it only is 10:40. You're right -- maybe I should go out and buy a bag of potato chips.


----------



## azmadoc (Mar 23, 2004)

Sweets don't tempt me but these sure do<br>







<br>


----------



## regan (Jun 17, 2004)

azmadoc said:


> Sweets don't tempt me but these sure do<br>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i've got a Virgil's keg in the fridge right now getting chilled for later...


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

There, everything you need to know about BOB.

Although you could kick it up a notch and be able to shop at Sears.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Did someone ask about shopping?


----------



## commutenow (Sep 26, 2004)

*Great post*

Just what I needed to see so I can learn to use my BOB more!


----------



## KendleFox (Sep 5, 2005)

*Thanks for the post*

I enjoyed seeing the pic of how the Bob attaches to the bike... 

Yea can you tell I dont have much of a life?


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

All this talk of BOBs recently has definitely got me pining for one. For some reason, though, they do seem dramatically overpriced. Ah well.

RB: Maybe if you called her by the appropriate "fiancee" instead of "girlfriend," she would be more understanding of your photographic needs.

I'm not sure they sell UTZ out here. Don't recall seeing them in stores.


----------



## Potential Roadkill (Jan 27, 2005)

*Depends on your definition of over priced*

I've had mine since 95. Recently had to buy a new fork for it, $40 because I went to a 29er and the old fork blades were to short. Things are bombproof and will last a lifetime is my point. They do extremely well for shopping/hauling stuff. I love mine.


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

Nice post MB1, after my trip last summer I am a bobaholic! It's easy to put on my bike + I put everything but the kitchen sink in it and it rode smoothly. When we got to the dodgy bits of the C&O I had to ride high speed on the banked edges of some big puddles and the BOB tracked my tire beautifully! It's all about loading correctly. If you are worried about price watch for old models on sale at big name LBS and hike the savings up by using a coupon. I got mine for under $200, brand new!


----------



## wooliferkins (May 8, 2006)

Tops as BOB is you can wheel these around the store as a trolley. www.bikehod.com


----------



## Gripped (Nov 27, 2002)

commutenow said:


> Just what I needed to see so I can learn to use my BOB more!


Portland has been having a few bike moves ... http://bikeportland.org/2006/04/09/puppet-parade-bike-move/


----------

